# Ameles spallanzania?!?!



## yen_saw (Jul 13, 2007)

Anyone know if this Ameles Spallanziana? I received an ootheca a whlie ago from Spain, grows slowly and small in size. I believed this one is L5/L6 .



























Edit: Ameles spallanzania


----------



## Ian (Jul 14, 2007)

What was the ootheca like Yen? Because I know they really are tiny. Did you photograph the ootheca as well?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 14, 2007)

Was it sold to you as _Empusa pennata_ by any chance ?

I have the same ones, I reakon they are _Ameles_ sp.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 15, 2007)

oothecae were traded from ubb (Spain) and it looks different than E. Pennata for sure although that was the intention. Ootheca was small and hatchling was pretty small, shortest i have ever seen.


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey Yen,

I'm like 90% sure thats the ameles sp.


----------



## FranckD (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi ,

This is Ameles , it's sure .

Now , it's _A. decolor_ ? _A. spallanziana_ or _A. heldreichi_ .

There will be more to recognize when they will be adult.

Franck


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reply guys. I believed it is Ameles sp. too.


----------



## brancsikia (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello,

It should be _Ameles spallanzania_ (Rossi, 1792).

Please note that the correct spelling is "spallanzania" even if google shows more hits for the wrong spelling "spallanziana".

If the eggcase was collected in Spain it cannot be _A. heldreichi_ cause this species does not occure there.


----------



## jarek (Jul 16, 2007)

and it isn't Ameles decolor


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks! _Ameles spallanzania_ it is!!  

i have never rear or breed this species before though.


----------

